
platform: Enable support for Pi2+ - johncole
https://github.com/raspberrypi/firmware/commit/ad8608c08b122b2c228dba0ff5070d6e9519faf5
======
johncole
It looks like a new Raspberry Pi 2+ is coming soon; maybe for industrial uses
and supply chain reasons.

~~~
ozim
Then it will probably be not that cheap. I was trying to use RPi as kiosk
inside of a warehouse. Even good filtered power supply was not preventing
resets. So you cannot drive big electric motor close to RPi.

~~~
nalllar
Try shielding it, put it in a small metal enclosure. Might not be noise on the
power supply - just strong EMI so close to it will cause problems.

~~~
ozim
There is also cable from supply to Pi itself also network cable attached to
it. So still current will induce in those. There was no other way for
connection only to have those cables run vertically.

~~~
gravypod
Have you put an RF chokes on the cables? Give that a try to add some
inductance so you don't have to worry about the noise from the motors.

Also alfoil will go a long way for shielding.

How big of an electric motor is it?

~~~
ozim
Oh I have seen EMI shielding tape on some cables but I did not know what it is
until I have googled for it after your comment. Seems like something to try
out. Motor is 20kw driving less than 1 meter from installation. It is not
standing there but it is mounted on machine, which comes at the spot from time
to time, and while passing by it causes resets.

------
binaryanomaly
A version with SATA or USB3 would be nice. That would extend potential use
cases a lot since we could use faster storage.

~~~
avian
SATA won't happen (unless they use USB-SATA bridge, like in Orange Pi - but
then it will be all but fast) As far as I know, there are no modern low-cost
ARM SoCs that have an integrated SATA peripheral. AllWinner was the only
vendor that shipped one and they gave up on it after A20.

~~~
rjsw
Built in Ethernet would be an improvement.

------
rajington
I'm guessing/hoping it's going to be very similar to
[https://getchip.com/pages/chip](https://getchip.com/pages/chip) in both
connectivity (WiFi/BT) and built-in storage... and hopefully price.

------
apolymath
well I would hope there would be a new Pi coming out... eventually.

